
Man agrees to pay $25,000 for abusing YouTube’s takedown system - headShrinker
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/man-agrees-to-pay-25000-for-abusing-youtubes-takedown-system/
======
ropiwqefjnpoa
If he had just incorporated himself he could do that legally along with all
the other predatory "companies" doing this to YouTubers.

